# A surprise and a dead one



## SDB777 (Apr 23, 2014)

This is as close as I've ever seen.
Pecan Tree with small burls all over it. With this many small burls, I almost decided it was not really burls....but what else could it be?

Here's the photo I took, wasn't the best due to being at work and having nothing but the iPhone to use.

http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Milling%20logs/Cutting%20trees/PecanBurl_zps71e6973f.jpg




And here is another big dead Oak that was growing right next to the pavement. It was probably there before the road, and the people back then decided not to do the best of jobs. Go figure....government worker not doing a 'good job'?

Anyway, I had the choice of taking it down in pieces, or dropping the whole thing. Not the best of choices, having a huge hollowed spot going up to about the 9ft mark....I dropped the thing after taking about half the mass in the top out.

http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Milling%20logs/Cutting%20trees/WhiteOak01_zpsa6f9c5a6.jpg


And here it is on the ground with one of my co-workers after I had cut it into chunks for the grapple.

http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Milling%20logs/Cutting%20trees/WhiteOak02_zpsd0fdebe5.jpg





Scott (woohoo, no one got hurt) B

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 23, 2014)

I find it somewhat comical that you 'dumped' that tree right next to a 'No Dumping' sign. haha

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SDB777 (Apr 23, 2014)

That dumping sign can be seen all over the county....seems we have far too many folks that think small roads, with very few people on them are a great place to dump trash, engine blocks, animals....you name it. Of course, the powers that be think a sign will stop them from doing it.......yeah right.


I usually try to find something to put on the ground to hit. Coke can, paper bag, or whatever is laying around....then we take 'friendly' bets on whether or not I can hit it. So far since the begin of the year? I wouldn't bet against me.






Scott (got another no dumping sign photo on FB) B

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 23, 2014)

Haha, just about any backroad with a drop off on one side or the other has a no dumping sign where I'm from... along with a few dozen washers, dryers, fridges, etc.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 23, 2014)

I don't know what those are on that Pecan if they aint little burls But I'd be itchin' to turn them into some bowls to see what's inside them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hobbit-hut (Apr 23, 2014)

Looks like two different trees in two separate locations to me.


----------



## steve bellinger (Apr 24, 2014)

Scott that looks like burl to me. That old maple I posted looked a lot like that as far as the small burl all down the tree. You really need to go get it as I bet it's a bute inside that bark.


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 24, 2014)

Do it to it Scott.

Ray


----------



## SDB777 (Apr 25, 2014)

hobbit-hut said:


> Looks like two different trees in two separate locations to me.



Yup, two different trees. I have never personally seen a Pecan tree with a burl.....so I took a photo of it.
The tree I had to drop was a dead oak, thus the title....."A surprise and a dead one". Didn't think anyone would think they were the same tree so I only made one post.




steve bellinger said:


> Scott that looks like burl to me. That old maple I posted looked a lot like that as far as the small burl all down the tree. You really need to go get it as I bet it's a bute inside that bark.



I wish I could harvest it! I'd be in Pecan timber for years....the tree has to be in the 50+DBH class and maybe 85-90 foot tall. But it is on private property....pretty much the backside of a fence in the right of way. But we don't take living trees unless they are a danger to the public or laying in the road from a storm.
But I can say, I'll be paying attention to storm tracks(wink, wink)!!!




Scott (dropping big ones is fun) B


----------

